# What your new boat/piece/upgrade for the 2017 season?



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

As many of you know I'm not far away from having everything in to put my Cataraft together. Just waiting for the weather to cooperate to drive down and get my MadCatr Frame which Dave is presently holding for me. Oar shafts are in at the local dealer, gonna go pick 'em up soon (9.5' Sawyer MXS red shafts). Looking forward to getting out for the maiden voyage to get comfy with the new boat. 

But this isn't about me necessarily (consider the previous paragraph my contribution to this thread), it's about you - I'd love to hear what are you getting? A new boat? New equipment or accessories? Upgrading your boat? What trips are you prepping for this year? Still pondering or dreaming?


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Aire 156r when they are 20% off again at backcountry.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I just got my raft last spring but a 1/19 launch on a Diamond Down run has had me ordering a bunch of stuff in the last couple weeks.

For myself I got a new NRS Extreme Dry Suit, Velocity water shoes, and a Big Water Guide PFD. For the boat I ordered 2 Drop bags, a cargo floor, and a large PFD cargo bag to hold my passenger's gear in the stern. I also ordered a new 4 season tent.

Warning - I will be resurrecting the raft porn thread soon.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Same here....I'm on a Grand trip starting February 21st and I've been upgrading gear and getting stuff I've been holding off on. Added Mississippi and Chatooga Watershed drybags to supplement my Colorado and to replace my older roll top bags. The Mississippi is gonna be my tent, sleeping bag and sleeping pad bag leaving the Colorado for clothes and the Chatooga for day use. Thanks to Cascade for their sale prices on those.

I also just ordered a Kokatat Hydrus Angler paddle suit. Its a "mostly dry" drysuit that has a Neoprene neck gasket instead of the latex one. Still latex wrist gaskets with waterproof sewn in socks. Outdoorplay had them for $100 less then anyone else if you are in the market.

I plan on changing over to Oarlocks from Pins and Clips on my 16' Avon Pro setup. I bought a couple of the Downriver cast pieces they use for their tower and will be welding them on. It will be a welcome change to the pins and clips, though it will require rethinking where I'll be mounting my Bimini since it mounted on top of the oar towers and that won't be possible anymore. I have some ideas about that but I'm not sure if I'll be doing that before the Grand trip this time. Not sure if its worth having the Bimini on a February trip.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm eyballing 10" oar towers and a quieter 4 stroke to replace my old British Seagull 2 stroke this year. Oh, and a new trailer since I sold mine to a buddy this fall. I should probably get on that one first.


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

I was gifted a NRS Crux Drysuit this winter, so that was a huge one off my list. 

I need to have my frame adjusted to allow for another couple inches of height on the oar towers. Gonna drop it off at the welders here in another week or so I think. 

I also want another dry box before summer rafting season to go on my 156E Aire.  

My trip plans are to head down the Rogue in July (permit allowing) and to go with my wife on the Rogue for our 10th Anniversary at the end of August. I put in for a bunch of other lotteries, and the big trips will all depend on those results. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

last year I upgraded to Pro-lock oar locks and added a bimini top. Oh and a new RMR storm that I put together. I also got a seek outside 12 man tipi and light weight stove for winter trips, but I count that more as hunting gear. This year I would like to upgrade to watershed dry bags and a partner break apart stove.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

hyside 16xt
downriver expedition frame
straps
chair
drop hatch cover
maybe new oars if my 10's are too short


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got 2 - Aire Bakraft Expeditions last week. Size of regular single IK but only weigh 10 pounds.


Firm multiday river plans 
Dirty Devil - Feb/Mar
Belize for 2 weeks June/July
Wallowa/Grande Ronde AFS Action trip donation
MF Salmon late Sept


Try to fit in multiday:
NF Crooked wild and scenic 
Prep for Clarance River New Zealand early 2018
lap or 2 during summer ELF - NF Lewis
maybe ELF Illinois IK trip


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I got invited on a Grand trip for April so I bought and restored a 16' wood dory. I've never rowed a dory in big water so this will be quite the adventure


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

A brand new used 16' hyside SB to replace my "classic" 16 Avon bucket boat.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

On the Sept '16 GC trip we were on, my shoulders got hammered by the 11' Cataract oars we use. So, I ordered some Cataract H2O SGX counter balance oars for this years trip. I really would have never thought of counter balanced oars till I oared a boat that had a couple of beer cans duct taped to the ends of the oars and I gotta say, they felt really great.

We went with a new frame last year to go with new Sotar Cat tubes from the year before, so other than a few misc things, the oars were all I needed. Now, my wife is grousing about having to use CB oars because she likes the work out.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Brand new 13 hyside outfitter. Now comes all the expensive stuff, gonna be a lean summer


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

I'll be adding a new front bay for the "take-apart" portion of my frame. I have a 2-bay piece there right now that is great for multi-day cargo, but makes the floor space up front pretty cramped when I've got multiple passengers on day runs. Gonna have a single bay made up that I can swap in for those occasions.
I'll also be switching to taller oar towers, probably 10" so I can cut them down later if needed.
Picked up a Tomcat a few months back on a major sale, and the accessories to go with it. Also splurged on some tall dry bags to keep camp chairs in. For Christmas I got a GSI anodized dutch oven and a large griddle. Sometime this spring I may splurge again and get a Partner mini-griddle. Surely I can justify this on the excuse that it's for regular camping too, not just rafting.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

3 cam straps, 2 pounds of propane and a fresh roll of duct tape. Lochsa>mfs>Payette>cascade>tumwater. etc. See ya newbs on the river.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Bucketboater - just wondering if you were replying to the right thread - I didn't ask what gear you were replenishing for your torture chamber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought 3 cataract SGG oars with cutthroat blades and new cobra locks. This will replace my homemade aluminum shaft oars that use mini Cobras. I also now have enough pieces for two frame setups. One setup for the super puma, and one setup for my small Avon bucket boat. Will report on the cutthroat blades once I get some miles on them.

I am really happy with the raft caddy I made last fall. Basically a heavy duty canoe caddy. Strap it through the drain holes on the bottom, and the wheel the loaded raft 3/4 mile down the switchback hiking trail to the put-in. Then re-rig the boat with the caddy inside the boat, and off you go. Plan use it for some headwater runs in the white mountains this summer.


Plan to do multiday trips in Maine and NY this summer. Some day runs in NH, NY, VT, and dozens of day runs in Mass. Trying to score a four rivers permit. Some friends are putting in for a Rogue, OR, and upper North Fork of the Kern in California.

bought a lottery ticket, so I can raft every day and hire a pilot for some remote fly-in rivers up north. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Since I have never told my wife about this web site I'll risk posting my new winter purchases. Twelve foot RMR drop stitch floor. Row frame from Gary for same. Canyon prospector 103 (love it) with 3 baskets. 6 - 48 oz Nalgene bottles, 4 to freeze for cooler and 2 to carry moonshine in. All new straps for new boat including a roller cam wonder web from cascade. A modular hauler 3 system from mountainsmith. Sea to summit BCII 15 down sleeping bag and a Sea to summit comfort plus sleeping pad. All this was meant to down size and lighten up a little with the exception of the cooler that is heavy for its size, but boy is it well made, well designed and well insulated. All my gear I own before these purchases were bigger heavier and laid out for multiple people and or for being the main gear boat. I needed a rig I could pack in a minute, hit the road on a whim and be on a river(or small stream) at the drop of a hat.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

I am so jealous a 103 Prospector is just a few inches to wide for my Super Puma. The lip with strap slots for hanging on the cross bars is pure genius. I have the canyon 75 for my puma and love it, but no lip.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> All this was meant to down size and lighten up a little with the exception of the cooler that is heavy for its size, but boy is it well made, well designed and well insulated. All my


How heavy? I am still planning on getting one this spring, but will already be adding rig weight with a table too (all AL to save lbs). fitting DH and I, and 3 goldens on a 14' raft means we have to be careful with gear weight.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

tmacc said:


> On the Sept '16 GC trip we were on, my shoulders got hammered by the 11' Cataract oars we use. So, I ordered some Cataract H2O SGX counter balance oars for this years trip. I really would have never thought of counter balanced oars till I oared a boat that had a couple of beer cans duct taped to the ends of the oars and I gotta say, they felt really great.
> 
> We went with a new frame last year to go with new Sotar Cat tubes from the year before, so other than a few misc things, the oars were all I needed. Now, my wife is grousing about having to use CB oars because she likes the work out.


I do believe we saw that photo? Did we in our photo contest? Although there was a sweet munchkin also sporting duct tape on the oars!!


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> How heavy? I am still planning on getting one this spring, but will already be adding rig weight with a table too (all AL to save lbs). fitting DH and I, and 3 goldens on a 14' raft means we have to be careful with gear weight.


Prospector 103 weighs about 40 lbs empty. Worth it IMHO.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

I did post a photo of the oar w/ Bud light cans on one of the threads here. Probably an oar thread a month or so ago. 

Nope, we didn't enter your photo contest. We are pretty lame about taking photos on the river. However, My wife just got a Nikon DSLR recently, and we'll try to rectify that short coming.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Canyon prospector is 39.5 lbs. without baskets


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> How heavy? I am still planning on getting one this spring, but will already be adding rig weight with a table too (all AL to save lbs). fitting DH and I, and 3 goldens on a 14' raft means we have to be careful with gear weight.


 What table are you looking at? I'm thinking about a 18 lb. whitewater worthy table


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Not really an upgrade, but I will be getting my girlfriend a groover for valentines day.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

almortal said:


> Not really an upgrade, but I will be getting my girlfriend a groover for valentines day.


With a path of Rose pedals leading to it? How romantic


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't leave us hanging, why does she get her own groover?


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't leave us hanging, why does she get her own groover?


Because she didn't think it was funny when I suggested we hold it in for all 16 days of our Grand trip to save space on the boat... especially since it is her permit.

Because she set her wifi password to "grooverduty"... leaving a hint?

But mostly because I need a groover for my new rig and don't know what to get her.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What table are you looking at? I'm thinking about a 18 lb. whitewater worthy table


I am getting one from nissen/madcatr.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

almortal said:


> Not really an upgrade, but I will be getting my girlfriend a groover for valentines day.


Dying laughing over here, if it's her own personal groover that you, as a lovely and most fabulous man, are going to clean for her than I say perfect gift!! If it's a groover to add to your gear as a family thing I would re-think that gift. Said so giggling over here and as one who will cook as many extra meals as you would like as long as I do not have to deal with the groover!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I bought my wife a vacuum for Christmas last year... it's what she asked for! Lots of folks told me it was a bad idea but when she opened it up you should have seen her eye's light up...:lol: Good luck with the groover.

I'm hoping to be more like bucketboater this year... less gear $ - more trips. 

With that unlikely statement out of the way I did get myself an RTIC 40 soft cooler - loving it so far. I plan on using it as a kind of captains bag/cooler for multi days and as our lone cooler for day trips --> simplify the rig a little. 

I do need a new pair of blades - my 12 year old dynalites are getting kind of thin and I broke a shoal cut on the MF this fall. Probably stick with the normal 7"ers and bump my old ones to spare duty or put 'em on my last years purchase - 12' hyside bucket boat skinny fishing rig. Oh yeah, I also bought a Mammoth 60 for the hyside this fall.

I keep going back and forth on pro-loks. Mostly I don't want to cut off all my rope wrap...seems like a PIA. Probably another year of wishy washy on that concept.


----------

